# Long Run Sub Panel



## rayk (Mar 21, 2010)

I am requesting help. I have a property 9.4 acre. 900 feet down the drive there will be a local utility transformer and from this location 200a run to 36x58 work shop and another 200a to house another 100ft up the drive.

I want to add a gate at the road with electric gate. I would prefer not to use solar, but have electric motor for gate. I planned the following solution, can someone provide their experience and any mis-calculation in my design.

Run #4 wire to sub panel 60A back up the drive 400ft. From 60a panel run another 300 feet to a double outlet box with #8 wire. Use the double outlet box to run xmas lights and then run another 100 ft of #10 to the gate opener.

The end goal is to have 2 110v 15am circuits about 800 feet up the drive and 1 - 110V 15a circuit at the opener.

I checked with the utility company and they will not allow another meter on property because I will have two already.

Any help would be great.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

please post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com


----------

